# Wheel Repair Essex / South East



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Has anybody got any recommendations for a wheel repair company in Essex or the South East, as I need to repair a kerbed one 

Wheels are Audi finished with silver and clearcoat.

Many thanks.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Spit & Polish and Lepsons are very good and both based over in Kent


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lepsons, no where else!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks guys, will look into both.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

pdv40 said:


> Lepsons, no where else!


Have a look on my website ALL of the refurbished wheels are done ONLY by lepsons who are next door to me :thumb:

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk

or look at gallery section find the make and model and see if the same wheels as yours are on my site yet 

http://kdskeltec.co.uk/gallery.phtml

Kelly


----------



## shaunfr (Mar 12, 2008)

JP polishing on Canvey are good too. But if I had the choice I would use Lepsons


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Have a look on my website ALL of the refurbished wheels are done ONLY by lepsons who are next door to me :thumb:
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly,
I called Lepsons earlier for a quote. The inlaws live over in Kent, so it's just a question of working out when I can get the wheel to the unit, but there's been enough recommendations to satisfy me that its where I should be going.

Wheels are from an A6 Le Mans, 19" the same as these. They're only 3 days old too


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

shaunfr said:


> JP polishing on Canvey are good too. But if I had the choice I would use Lepsons


Unfortunately JP Polishing don't return e-mail enquiries, been after a decent wheel refurbishment service locally in Essex for ages.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Unfortunately JP Polishing don't return e-mail enquiries, been after a decent wheel refurbishment service locally in Essex for ages.


A few people i know have been to jp polishing and the finish is top notch,i think its only £170 for four, all fully refurbed and powder coated.

im off there in a few weeks myself literally a 5 min walk lol


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Lepsons no doubt don't use spit and polish im having problems with them now.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

wickedwheels have a unit in north essex or have mobile vans.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> wickedwheels have a unit in north essex or have mobile vans.


I See wicked wheels outside lepsons at least once a week dropping off and picking up wheels 

So ring wicked wheels book them in and any tricky wheels/diamond cut wheels go through them ,then lepsons and back to you and you pay more for the pleasure , instead of direct to lepsons :thumb:

should quote that of course wicked wheels do the painted wheels etc themselves 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

kdskeltec said:


> I See wicked wheels outside lepsons at least once a week dropping off and picking up wheels
> 
> So ring wicked wheels book them in and any tricky wheels/diamond cut wheels go through them ,then lepsons and back to you and you pay more for the pleasure , instead of direct to lepsons :thumb:
> 
> Kelly


Yep they still use lepsons although they do their own diamond cutting at their own place as well as sending the work out when they have to!!!


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

divinedetail said:


> Lepsons no doubt don't use spit and polish im having problems with them now.


Sorry to bring up an old thread. Could you elaborate please?

I've used them before, years ago, and was very happy with the results.
I've just had a reasonable quote to do the alloys on my current car and now you've got me worried.

Has anyone else had a good or bad experience with S&P this year?

Thanks.


----------



## muttlyst (Apr 7, 2010)

try alloy art in southend mate i have an st220 and i had mine done there and also 6 other people in my club worth a look


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Timing on this thread is second to none, i am going Lepsons next Monday as I am on holiday and will not need the ST for work duties. I might even pop my head in and say hi to Kelly, just so I can say you have missed a bit muahaha :lol::buffer:. Also getting some new tires from Shane since all 4 are at the wear indicators or slightly lower (I know still legal but whilst I am there and if they nick em then free repair ). I did get a price from JP Polishing in canvey via e-mail and he answered like next day but I couldn't find any forums using google who report good work, so Lepons it is. If only I could decide on the finish, Performance Blue ST and cannot decide, biggest factor that is bugging me is the colour match for the plastic centre caps.

EDIT: LOL just read the date on the majority of the threads :lol:


----------



## thesilentone (Jul 14, 2010)

I dropped mine off at Lepsons last Friday. And boy was i impressed at the size of their factory. Just amazing. Hopefully get mine back around the end of next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

thesilentone said:


> I dropped mine off at Lepsons last Friday. And boy was i impressed at the size of their factory. Just amazing. Hopefully get mine back around the end of next week.


Post some pics when you get them back please!!


----------



## thesilentone (Jul 14, 2010)

Sure I will!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Holy thread revival! I'm booking my wheels in with Lepsons tomorrow... Anyone got any pictures of work done by them?

Cheers,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine went in on Monday 23rd and I had a look at Kelly's BMW, sorry Kelly getting same finish as you isn't Jason such a nice chap from Lepsons helped me make my mind up as I was torn between two finishes. Kelly was up stairs on a manager break  £10 he came down with QWERTY on his forehead :lol: I jest he was answering e-mails and I didn't want to disturb him. I was very impressed by both Lepsons and KDS, I also got to see the camera shy Tracy :thumb:.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mine went in on Monday 23rd and I had a look at Kelly's BMW, sorry Kelly getting same finish as you isn't Jason such a nice chap from Lepsons helped me make my mind up as I was torn between two finishes. Kelly was up stairs on a manager break  £10 he came down with QWERTY on his forehead :lol: I jest he was answering e-mails and I didn't want to disturb him. I was very impressed by both Lepsons and KDS, I also got to see the camera shy Tracy :thumb:.


Well you must of slipped in and out  as i did not see you , well not totally true did notice someone walking across the yard and into the workshop and then look around my car , this was all from the office upstairs looking on the monitor for the cameras i have placed around the workshop while repling to email enquires 

Yep you have meet tracy with the different hair colour then , wont be long before she is blonde again .

You must of walked pasted the New M3 in for wet sand detail then should be finished by friday only taken 2 weeks :doublesho

same as this in the past and now into double figures with brand new M3's

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365

and this one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143308

next thread will have many joined together :thumb:

Chris and jason are both good guys at lepsons and always walking customers around my shop but i do the same to them

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

kdskeltec said:


> 1 .
> 
> You must of walked pasted the New M3 in for wet sand detail then should be finished by friday only taken 2 weeks :doublesho
> 
> ...


I thought that was the new matt black look, quite hard to see any part of the car not sanded :buffer:. Must say that estate has more than the average BMW M3's parked on it.

Got a phone call this morning at 8:30 . Hi it's Shane from Lepsons Tyres your wheels are ready to pick up :doublesho so I was up your neck of the woods again today. Got to hand it to Lepsons 1.5/2 day turn around with 4 new tyres very impressed.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I thought that was the new matt black look, quite hard to see any part of the car not sanded :buffer:. Must say that estate has more than the average BMW M3's parked on it.
> 
> Got a phone call this morning at 8:30 . Hi it's Shane from Lepsons Tyres your wheels are ready to pick up :doublesho so I was up your neck of the woods again today. Got to hand it to Lepsons 1.5/2 day turn around with 4 new tyres very impressed.


Thats quicker service then we get :lol:

I only give them 2-3 set of wheels every week :thumb:

You wait a bit of banter with jason and shane is on the cards 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------

